# Would like some advice on my daughter's first gun.



## Luke (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok, so I'm new here so I'll provide a little background. My daughter will be 8 in a couple months and she has expressed an interest in firearms. Now 8 was the age I was first introduced, my uncle taught me all of the important rules, most importantly that guns are ALWAYS loaded. Even if you know they aren't, treat them as if they are. I remember he started off letting me fire a .22 rifle, then he broke out the shotgun, a 20 gauge I think, and... well I didn't fall down, but came close. Seemed like a lot for my age. Friend of mine is a collector so I've shot most everything short of full autos, AR's, shotguns, all manner of Glocks, even the S&W 500 hand cannon so I'm well versed in handling them. The only gun I own is a 12 gauge which I keep only for last resort home defense. This would be a ridiculous gun to introduce to an 8 year old girl. So my question is twofold I guess. 1. Is it best to start her out with a bb/pellet gun? And 2. What's the best starter gun? Maybe a .22 rifle? 

Any advice and input would be appreciated.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, a BB gun is best to start out with. Use it to teach firearm saftey fundamentals. After that, move up to a .22 "Cricket". They even make a cute pink one for girls. Expound on the saftey training. Remember the rules,a and engrained them into her. Starting young with saftey training is key to her having a lifetime of safe habits.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

BB guns are fun. limited range, cheap to purchase and feed. A Red Ryder is one I remember having as a kid. I think they are still current production from Daisy. Easy to set up in a garage with a trap for the bb's. If that becomes a regular father/daughter activity, step up to a .22. Just make sure the stock fits her in either situation. I did this with my daughter. I ended up buying her a Browning lever action .22 scoped. Kids can get discouraged if the el chepo one does not render good accuracy. And if she looses interest you have a terrific gun for yourself. Hint when she gets older take her to the pistol range. Every guy there will want her to try their gun so you being dad get to try them too.

Sparky prep is right about safety rules. The most important thing.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

^^^^^^^ What Sparkyprep said^^^^^^^


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The first thing I thought of was a c02 gun. But that wasn't a good idea.

They make red ryders in pink now.

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Daisy-Red-Ryder-BB-Gun/15730097

Ok my link is messing up. Gotta go to the bottom and look for the pink one.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Why do guns for girls always have to be pink? They've ruined a couple perfectly good F150 Raptors by making them pink too.

It's not an accessory, it's a gun. Wood grain has always looked good on a rifle.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm going with the pellet gun also for the reason Sparky already mentioned. Here is a good site if you want to do a little research before buying one (you might want to consider getting a good one in case she loses interest in it you can reclaim it)




Also you may want to consider getting a .22 rifle for yourself, and perhaps if you daughter shows more interest in firearms, then take her to the range to shoot it. If her interest does continue, I'd consider a .410 for her first shotgun, course that's quite a bit down the road.
One last thought, the safest people with firearms are the ones taught how to use them correctly.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great Video.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Pellet rifle then in a fews years a . 22, then a shotgun, then a rifle. Establish safety, marksmanship and responsibility right off. If hunting, only shoot what you will eat, unless it is vermin.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Great Video.


Thanks, they have tons of videos. About everything you ever wanted to know about air rifles is somewhere to be found there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You ask a great question, one that I've been thinking about for a while. I have the perfect answer for you (or really me but I'm sort of egocentric like that).

When and if our Son's bless us with Grandchildren, the first one will get the Barrett M107A1 50 BMG. I am already saving for it....... The catch is that I will "store" it for them until they are 21 or until I die. 









Seriously, print out the 4 Firearm Rules, frame them in a pretty frame and hang it in her room. Then look for a nice simple BB or Pellet Gun and give it to her when she can recite the rules. Buy a .22 Single Shot and let her know its YOURS. If she wants to look at it, shoot it or even talk about it, she needs to ask YOU. Teach her to clean it, and how the moving parts work. Include her in removing it from the safe and placing it back in the safe, checking to make sure it is unloaded each and every time. Make her do some extra chores to earn some a few bucks then go to the store and buy a box of ammo with her money.

Then when she reaches a level of maturity you can give her the single shot .22 and proceed from there.

Good Luck!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok so I was just looking at the tractor supply ad from the mail. A better version of the red ryder either mossy oak or the pink mossy oak for 30. After 10 off.
Have a nice day. Six degrees this morning 6!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Luke said:


> Ok, so I'm new here so I'll provide a little background. My daughter will be 8 in a couple months and she has expressed an interest in firearms. Now 8 was the age I was first introduced, my uncle taught me all of the important rules, most importantly that guns are ALWAYS loaded. Even if you know they aren't, treat them as if they are. I remember he started off letting me fire a .22 rifle, then he broke out the shotgun, a 20 gauge I think, and... well I didn't fall down, but came close. Seemed like a lot for my age. Friend of mine is a collector so I've shot most everything short of full autos, AR's, shotguns, all manner of Glocks, even the S&W 500 hand cannon so I'm well versed in handling them. The only gun I own is a 12 gauge which I keep only for last resort home defense. This would be a ridiculous gun to introduce to an 8 year old girl. So my question is twofold I guess. 1. Is it best to start her out with a bb/pellet gun? And 2. What's the best starter gun? Maybe a .22 rifle?
> 
> Any advice and input would be appreciated.


Yep will also vote for a bb gun. Low powered cheap model is what I started out with at age 5 or so. Red Rider type. Sure was proud of it too. Stronger bb gun a year or two later. Daisy Pumps are wicked not sure if they still make em. Pellet gun shortly thereafter. Single shot .22 by age 12 if she has got the grasp of safety fundamentals which i bet she will. .20 gauge single shot in early teens. 243 rifle by 14 or 15 if yall are into Bambi slaying. Would instill in her if she kills something other than rats or mice she should be prepared to have it for supper. Snuffing out the lives of God's Creatures for fun is not nice.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like you got very good advice from the first... BB gun, 22lr, 410 

To Slippy:
I want to be your grandson!!!!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> Sounds like you got very good advice from the first... BB gun, 22lr, 410
> 
> To Slippy:
> I want to be your grandson!!!!


LOL. You beat me to it. i was going to post that !


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Take care in judging her maturity. Some kids are able to handle the responsibility and some aren't. A certain 12 year old in Cleveland comes to mind. Only you can judge whether your daughter is ready or needs a little more maturity. Once she is mature enough I think the advice above is excellent.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

If you want to start her off with a BB Gun or Pellet Rifle, that's fine; I would recommend it be CO2 powered though and here's why...

1. Multi-Pump and the Lever Cocked rifles, like the Red Ryder, can pinch those little fingers "BUT GOOD"! Which if it hurts good enough, she's probably done.

2. Break Barrel rifles take a tremendous amount of cocking force. 30, 40, up to 50 pounds.

3. It also takes a bit of strength to operate those cocking/charging mechanisms, that she may not have at this point.

4. It's also a slow, drawn out process and in short order, she'll probably grow bored and view the whole ordeal as a lot of work with little return.

Kids get bored easily. And though CO2 cartridges can get expensive, and don't necessarily like cold temperatures, most can be fired indoor with nothing more than a pellet trap and a back stop for errant shots. Many of the CO2 guns out there now have conversion kits that are relatively cheap, allowing you to run Direct Air (like paint ball tanks), bigger CO2 cans (88 gram instead of 12), even convert it to Pre-Charged Pneumatic (PCP) holding 3000 PSI, which you just need a pump (not cheap though, a little less than $200 for one).

Some are Semi-Automatic, others single shot, but you want something that they can load, shoot, load shoot or, just squeeze the trigger until it runs out of ammo. One of the better semi-autos that are quality, and inexpensive, is the Crosman 1077;

Search Results

Another, and highly customized one is the Crosman 2240 (in .22). Even though it's a pistol, it can have a shoulder stock mounted, a longer barrel installed (up to 24") and all kinds of accessories are available for it. You can even go to Crosman's website to the Custom Shop ( Crosman | Custom Shop ) and have one built to your specifications, even engraved.

Search Results

Airgunning is no longer just for kids anymore. It is very adult oriented, and powered. Which is good for kids starting out. As they grow older, their equipment is still useful, able to be modified to fit tastes and needs, and keeps their skills honed. Skills they can apply to "Cartridged Firearms", rim or centerfire.

If you go the Airgun route, then a standard firearm, I would recommend the Marlin 795 or the Ruger 10-22, again, staying with a semi-auto platform to keep them interested, or at minimum, a bolt gun. But they get bored with single shot quickly. I know, every one of mine did. When they get bored, they stop paying attention and safety goes out the window.

For those who want to say that semi-auto is unsafe for young, new shooters? Bull Crap...you're supposed to be standing directly behind them to take control of the weapon if they aren't being safe, then instruct them on their error. Any safety issue is ours as parents.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> Sounds like you got very good advice from the first... BB gun, 22lr, 410
> 
> To Slippy:
> I want to be your grandson!!!!


But you'll have to put up with me for at least 21 years!

(Drunken political rants; crazy ideas, inappropriate comments, walking around naked in the woods because I can...stuff like that.)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Todays pellet type air rifles are out standing. With .22's being so hard to come by it might not be a bad Idea to start with.
Our 9 year old granddaughter was given a Pink .22 last year.

Keystone Crickett 22 Synthetic Rimfire Rifle-GM416108 - Gander Mountain


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point on the Red Ryder type guns. Pulling he trigger with the lever extended can sure smart if your finger is in the way. I cant stand Co2 guns as I had one as a kid and the expense is a deal killer for poor folks. Thinking anybody should be able to manage a few pumps on a Sheridan. Good for building young muscles. Neighbor kid had a bolt action repeater Crossman Brand. That thing was a peece o sheet. Stayed jammed all the time. Maybe the technology has improved on that. I was much quicker with my single shot. This is my all time favorite bb gun. Takes a little effort to pump it once but not too bad. Has some good zip for a springer. I may buy another. Works great for shooting rats off he electric wires. Ok..the dimensions are little big for an 8 year old. Get the Red Rider first and this one second. Show her what happens on the finger hurt deal.

http://www.amazon.com/Daisy-Outdoor...TF8&qid=1417293770&sr=1-1&keywords=daisy+pump


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Now I want an air rifle! I can't believe how advanced they have gotten since I was a youngster with a red ryder.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Daisy Red Ryder BassPro 40 bucks.
Daisy Red Ryder 75th Anniversary Edition BB Gun | Bass Pro Shops


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

James m said:


> Ok so I was just looking at the tractor supply ad from the mail. A better version of the red ryder either mossy oak or the pink mossy oak for 30. After 10 off.
> Have a nice day. Six degrees this morning 6!


 It's 61 degrees here James. We had 26 degrees Below Zero 2 weeks ago!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Now I want an air rifle! I can't believe how advanced they have gotten since I was a youngster with a red ryder.


You want advanced? Google Pre-Charged Pneumatics. Or watch this....






This one runs about $12-1500 depending on where you get it. And this is considered inexpensive...

Benjamin Rogue .357 cal ePCP Air Rifle- Revolutionary New Technology! | AirgunDepot.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When they are 8 you give them a .22. train them up right when they are 30 for Christmas you give them an AR Colt 6920 and they already know how to use it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> You want advanced? Google Pre-Charged Pneumatics. Or watch this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An air rifle firing 145 grains... wow!

fun fact about airguns: the Lewis and Clark expedition used one.

Girandoni air rifle as used by Lewis and Clark. &#8230;: 




ETA: sorry op for the highjack!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As I posted the Keystone Crickett 22 is a great started 22 and priced lower than some good air rifles. All of our children started around 8 with .22 then 410. Hand guns by 10 but it was limited. As their size allowed moved to rifles .223 30-30 ,30.06 308 ect then more hand gun. I think second son was about 13 when he figured out why you don't shoot 220gr 30.06 for range practice , his shoulder was black and blue after that day.
Don't push them let them come into it. Brianna lovers her Pink .22 and it is just the right size for her.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

.22 Ruger SR22 or Mark 3, a .22 Chipmunk rifle. Or 10/22 rifle if her arms are long enough. I have had my kids and the neighbors out shooting .22 rifles since they were 6 years old.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Airguns are great for most people. You can usually shoot them on your own land and can teach the fundamentals. They're also great for pest removal as well as being cheaper to shoot. That being said I have no problem at all with an 8 year old going straight to a .22lr. Most kids get more enjoyment from a .22 than an airgun and they're a lot less likely to treat them like a toy than they would an airgun. If you can find one, the old Marlin 15YN is a great value in a single shot youth .22, I think I paid $75 or $85 for the one I bought for my boys. Single shots are great for kids because it forces them to think about what they're doing for each shot. I started my boys on iron sights because if you can hit with irons, you can hit with anything. Practice the fundamentals with her and she'll turn out to be a great shooter. Shooting with your kids is a great way to spend time with them.

-Infidel


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I taught riflery for a kids camp for several years and found most kids don't really develop a smooth shooting stance (prone position at first) until they are 9 or 10. While I think a childs size Ruger 10/22 is perfect for 12 yr olds I'd instead suggest a "Woodchuck" bolt action 22 for kids under 90-100 lbs. "Woodchuck rifles are a little loud but fine with 22 shorts (yes they will accept 22lr) and only weigh about 4 1/2 lbs. Either way stay with a bolt action until she is a little older.

In my experience most air rifles are too hard for small children to pump themselves and I like the child to be totally responsible for the shooting experience with the adult very close by (within arms reach) for safety.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I want to get our grandson a Henry Golden Boy. Mrs Inor says an emphatic NO! (He is 4.) 

Seriously, I also suggest the Cricket. Also, the NRA starts their Eddy Eagle program for kids firearm safety at age 5 now. Maybe get her hooked up with that and she can meet some others her age that have similar interests.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A Cricket may be a fine choice. It's been 30 years since I've taught rifelry to kids and I'd imagine there are newer small rifles for children now days. Paper targets are great for learning to focus but something that jumps like a tin can helps keep them interested so try a little of both target types.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Had my boys sitting in my lap with eyes and ears on pulling triggers when they were still toddlers. At 11 F. was shooting a .38 revolver in USPSA matches. His little brother M., at three, would carry around his toy cordless drill with the drill bit pointed down and his finger clearly off the trigger. He started shooting USPSA at six, with a Browning Hi-Power. Safety was so deeply ingrained in them...F. tells me that more than once he has interceded with "friends" who were displaying unsafe gun handling. Safety safety safety. My boys (all grown men now) are the only people I trust behind me with a gun in the field. Early safety training will pay off in a lifetime of confident shooting.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> I want to get our grandson a Henry Golden Boy. Mrs Inor says an emphatic NO! (He is 4.)
> 
> Seriously, I also suggest the Cricket. Also, the NRA starts their Eddy Eagle program for kids firearm safety at age 5 now. Maybe get her hooked up with that and she can meet some others her age that have similar interests.


 I am on your side on this. Even if he does not start shooting yet , some day he will know that Granddad and Grandmother were thing of him . He will know the history of the fine weapon you made sure he had.
Granddaughter that is 16 (got drivers license last week). Has .22 ,410 and AR. Her 9mm is under lock and key for a few more years to avoid legal issues in the state.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We bought a red rider for my seven year old just a month ago. She loves it. We make her wear safety glasses.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When they are 8 it is ok to buy their gun for them. As they age best to let them pick it out. This applies even more when a girl/women is involved.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I learned with a 22 pump action around 9 or 10. I think it was a great choice for a starter rifle and i still own that rifle. It will be passed on to my children if I have any in the future. This was before I had the red ryder.

Just checked and they still make it. It shoots 22 of all types.

http://www.remington.com/product-fa...milies/pump-action-model-572-fieldmaster.aspx


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Inor said:


> I want to get our grandson a Henry Golden Boy. Mrs Inor says an emphatic NO! (He is 4.)


Buy it now they ain't going to get any cheaper. Besides you can keep it in your safe until he's ready for it.

-Infidel


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Infidel said:


> Buy it now they ain't going to get any cheaper. Besides you can keep it in your safe until he's ready for it.
> 
> -Infidel


Mrs Inor may be able to hold me off through Christmas. But he will be 5 in May and I am 99 and 44/100ths sure I know what I am getting him for his birthday.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor may be able to hold me off through Christmas. But he will be 5 in May and I am 99 and 44/100ths sure I know what I am getting him for his birthday.


I've been finding lately that young people don't know the significance of 99.44%. Can we share the story with the young folks without breaking any forum rules?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Only if you know what the other .56% is without looking it up


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Only if you know what the other .56% is without looking it up


I know what it is, but it seems every time I mention 99.44% in the past decade I find I just used it on someone too young to remember Ivory Snow.


----------

